# Songs that take you back to another time...



## UncleVinny (May 28, 2022)

Was just down in town hitting my P.O. Box. I don't get mail up here. But anyway, driving back up the mountain listening to the only  F.M Classic Rock station I receive out here, a Bob Seger tune came on:

"MAINSTREET".

I gotta admit, every time I hear that tune I immediately am transported back to late 1968, on a revisit to Lawton Oklahoma.

I was stationed at Fort Sill for my AIT (Advanced Individual Training) just after my Basic Combat Training at Fort Ord, CA.

I was in a very specialized school, so weekends began on Friday after school and ran thru Sunday, and we were not subject to K.P. Duty, Guard Duty, C.Q., etc.---it was my and my new classmate buddy's time to use as we pleased.

So we were quite pleased to don our civilian clothes  and grab a shuttle into town. The town was Lawton, Oklahoma, and was a typical town with a military base nearby.

Oklahoma at that period and might still be now(?) was what is known as a "Dry State". 3.2% beer was all there was for beers, while whiskey and other hard liquor drinks were not available. BUT, vodka in many flavors was available, as with "Ever Clear", which is grain alcohol. 180 Proof I believe it was, as in  90% alcohol.

So, we, and usually there was 4 of us who had become tight friends, all from different parts of the country, but we would buy 2 Fifths of Orange Vodka and a Quart of Ever Clear and then mix our potent chest hair growing concoction up. It was pretty stout, and as the guy from Baltimore would say:

"That'll put lead in your pencil buddy!"

As a rule, after drinking my share I would mosey on over to "D Street" where the seedy bars were. I always went alone as I didn't want my pals to know what I was up to.

There was one bar in particular with a big glass front window that always had gyrating girls in bikinis doing their stuff. I didn't go to that bar to see gyrating girls in bikinis doing their stuff, but I did go to see ONE gyrating girl in a bikini doing HER stuff.

I never went  in the bar, I stayed outside until it was her turn in the window, then I got up close, leaving nose grease and lip marks on the glass, no doubt,  because I got in CLOSE.

I was madly in love with the girl; maybe she was a couple years older than me, a blond, and gorgeous. It was not your typical ****** fantasy kinda young guy "lust/love" though.

Sometimes she was not working in the window, and I wouldn't bother looking at the other girls. When it was clear that she was off the night of my visit, I would get bummed out and catch a shuttle back to my barracks.

I never even said one word to the lady.

***

Listening to the lyrics of MAINSTREET now,  brings back all the feelings I felt at that point in time, 50+ years ago, there on D-Street. And quite  honestly, all the years since has not dampened those feelings.

I usually sit and wonder when I am listening to the song, how her life turned out?

You kids have any songs that do that to ya?

There are live videos available, but this works great for simply listening:






U.V.


----------



## Bellbird (May 28, 2022)

Harvest Moon, sung my Neil Young


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Harvest Moon, sung my Neil Young


Probably the most posted song in the entertainment section of this forum....


----------



## UncleVinny (May 28, 2022)

Bob ,  wrote "everyman tunes", and his works are not only genius within the lyrics, but are so very easy for me to relate to.

Most of the song lyrics nowadays do not move me the way his lyrics did and still do...He put out one of the greatest bodies of work of any singer songwriter...I M H O.

U.V.


----------



## Lewkat (May 28, 2022)

We Will Have These Moments To Remember and All Of A Sudden My Hear Sings.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2022)

Lying in the living room with friends in 1968. Looking up at the ceiling and listening after school to


----------



## Lawrence (May 28, 2022)

Glen Campbells Wichita Lineman brings memories back to and was a favorite of mine back then. I like Glen Campbell songs.


----------



## UncleVinny (May 28, 2022)

Many regular folks don't recognize Glen Campbell as a great guitar player, but great guitar players do! 

Dude could play guitar.

U.V.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 28, 2022)

The first time my sister heard this song she was only a kid and said if she ever had a girl she would name her Lisa. She did and then we got our own Lisa.


----------



## dseag2 (May 28, 2022)

I was studying Architecture in junior college.  Several of my classmates and I were heading to University of Miami (school of Architecture) for the weekend in a '76 Firebird with t-tops.  I still remember this song playing on the radio, and it has become my anthem in life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

I have the YouTube channel playing on my Roku and it's set to auto play.  Some good stuff is popping up including this song which reminds of when I sang it to my first love as if I was on stage. He got a kick out of it. That was more than 52 years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

A song that has emotional attachments for me  and takes me back to September 1973 when I was 18 ... is this song, by the Chi-lites.. which my 17 year old  brother played over  and over again, after my 39 year old mother died suddenly from a prescription drug  overdose..


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2022)

Hearing Queen songs, particularly 'We are the Champions' brings me back to the smoky darkness of my favorite pub in Oxford and all the characters who were my friends.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2022)

At Last ... Etta James, brings back strong memories for me, from a time before things went downhill in a relationship.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

right back to 1970, and the first chart hit record  I bought with my own money....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 13, 2022)

So many songs bring back memories to me. The one that had the most effect on me was "Love me Tender". I saw the movie on my first date and I was about 9yrs old. I was already a fan of Elvis and during the movie when he was singing I was pinching the arm of the boy that took me so hard that he actually screamed.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 13, 2022)

I Want to Hold Your Hand




I know exactly where I was--in my sister's first car, a white Dodge Dart, us in front, mom in back.  Driving around Prospect Park, Brooklyn.  The world stopped for me and I knew I had changed forever.  Didn't know how or why, just knew I did.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 13, 2022)

@Uncle Vinny, you live in Big Bear, don't you!


----------



## UncleVinny (Jun 13, 2022)

Big Bear? Nope...too civilized all up in there for me.

U.V.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 13, 2022)

UncleVinny said:


> Many regular folks don't recognize Glen Campbell as a great guitar player, but great guitar players do!
> 
> Dude could play guitar.
> 
> U.V.


He originally played with the Beach Boys. Probably a better guitar player than a singer, and that's saying something. I was never a fan of Glen's hit songs but go om youtube and listen to him sing some old classic songs like My Way, etc. He was incredible


----------



## garyt1957 (Jun 13, 2022)

Just a stupid fun song that makes you feel good
(1) Chubby Checker-The Twist - YouTube


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2022)

The young man I had a crush on all through Jr. and Sr. High, finally asked me to dance to this song at a friend's house party. Slow dance. I was in Heaven!


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 13, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> Glen Campbells Wichita Lineman brings memories back to and was a favorite of mine back then. I like Glen Campbell songs.



By The Time I get To Phoenix..breaks my heart every time...memories


----------



## ElCastor (Jun 13, 2022)

Oh my, I only listen to music that takes me back ...

Just about anything from Bob Dylan's Woody Guthrie days -- Blowin In The Wind was a good one.
Audrey Hepburn wasn't a great singer, but I always loved her Moon River.
Joan Baez, The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down.
Jefferson Airplane's, White Rabbit.
Creedence Clearwater's memories of the Vietnam War, Have You Ever Seen The Rain.
And of course, the great Judy Garland, Somewhere Over The Rainbow.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 13, 2022)

Rose of Cimarron, Poco.
coming out of the hills on horseback singing. 
i Knew it was the first time those hills had heard that music.  let alone sung by me. 

_Hearts like yours belong
Following the dawn
Wrapped up in a song
Rose of Cimarron _


----------



## UncleVinny (Jun 13, 2022)

E.C


ElCastor said:


> Oh my, I only listen to music that takes me back ...
> 
> Just about anything from Bob Dylan's Woody Guthrth-- Blowin In The Wind was a good one.
> Audrey Hepburn wasn't a great singer, but I always loved her Moon River.
> ...


E.C...Forgot about Joan Baez doing that song. Levon Helm's version at The Last Waltz has become to me, the ONLY version worth listening to. He had to be just about the greatest singing drummer ever...playing guitar and singing can be difficult to pull off depending on the piece, but playing the drums and singing? No comparison.






Here is The Band with that puke Robbie Robertson irritating me, as usual, as I watch his "I Am That Guy" antics...

U.V.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2022)

The day I met my husband he asked me to dance to this song and when we were dancing he said to me "You fit Perfectly in my arms"


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)

This was popular when I was in high school.  It was my girlfriend's favorite song.  We didn't make it past high school, but we still keep in touch.  The lead singer recently passed away and I sent her a link to the song.  One of the most beautiful songs of all time IMO.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)

This always reminds me of my time in college when Disco was popular and I used to spend my weekends out at the clubs.  I would mow lawns and wash and wax cars for club money.  It was worth it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2022)

Another song that reminds me of my first love at age 15. One of my favorites from back in the day. This is described as a New York Doo Wop anthem.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> This was popular when I was in high school.  It was my girlfriend's favorite song.  We didn't make it past high school, but we still keep in touch.  The lead singer recently passed away and I sent her a link to the song.  One of the most beautiful songs of all time IMO.


I absolutely love this song.  When I was younger I thought this describe me (except for the slender shoulders  ).


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2022)

This reminds me of the first time I was with my boyfriend (now my husband) and the first time we saw Johnny Mathis perform live.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)

Those Junior High dances!


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2022)

I am a big fan of Doo Wop and especially the ballads. I met Jerry Butler and his wife at an oldies concert maybe 25 years ago in Philadelphia. A really nice man and his wife made me laugh telling me stories about Jerry. Jerry’s wife, Annette, died a few years ago. They were married for many years. She aided Jerry singing backup in some of his recordings. Jerry Butler a.k.a. The Ice Man.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> At Last ... Etta James, brings back strong memories for me, from a time before things went downhill in a relationship.


When I think of Etta James, I think of this song.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Takes me back to the bitchiness in mental health Nursing!


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Haaaaaaa.,..I'm seventy, most songs take me back!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 10, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


>


Jackie, most of us knew the Coasters to do upbeat and sometimes novelty songs but this is different from their usual style. What a voice the lead vocalist has!


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 15, 2022)

The Miracles did a song called[When The Words From My Heart Get Caught Up In My Throat] it always reminds me of a girl I loved but was too scared to talk to.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 15, 2022)

I could easily make a playlist of over 100 songs that take me back to a particular place in time. This song though reminds me of my first crush on a girl. Her name was Sally and I was very young so I didn't understand the true details of the lyrics but I knew that she did "light my fire" in some way.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 15, 2022)

"Dream Lover"
"All I have to do is dream"
"Dreamin"
"Kansas City"
"Crying"
"Every Breath I take"
"If I had a way"
"Come softly to me"
"Love Hurts"
"Handyman"
"Stagger Lee"
"Sherry"
"Sandy"

I should stop.


----------



## IKE (Jul 15, 2022)

Gaer your first three are favorites of mine also.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2022)

It's the 80's again:


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2022)

Growing up we always had music on. My Mom's favorite singer was Dean Martin. When I was 15 yrs old I got her and my Dad tickets to see him. I arranged their transportation and even bought her flowers to give to Dean. I had saved all my birthday money and Christmas money to do it. When she got there the usher told her she would have to give the flowers to Dean herself. After he sang this song she gave him the flowers and then kissed her.I think of that night every time I hear this song.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2022)

When I was 12 to 15 yrs old this was my favorite song because it had my boyfriend's name in it. I broke up with him when I met my hubby when I was 15yrs old..


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 18, 2022)

UncleVinny said:


> Was just down in town hitting my P.O. Box. I don't get mail up here. But anyway, driving back up the mountain listening to the only  F.M Classic Rock station I receive out here, a Bob Seger tune came on:
> 
> "MAINSTREET".
> 
> ...


I'm always time traveling when it comes to music. It is my grounding.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 2, 2022)

This one take you back?


----------



## MrPants (Aug 2, 2022)




----------

